# need names



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

So I bought a crab last week and I need a name for her. I also have a black mystery snail. I still don't know how to tell between males and females. I wouldn't mind getting a name that suits for both male and female.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

In some species, the female has equally-sized claws while the male does not.


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

I know the crab is a female just by looking under it's belly. That is how I could tell when I was younger and still can. But as I grew I knew about the claw. I have these names written down for the crab. Aphrodite, Coral, Ruby, Rosie/Rosey, Shelley/Shelly. If anyone else can come up with something let me know. I still haven't decided yet with which one to go with.


----------

